#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Στατικά >  > > >  >  > Μεταλλικά >  > > >  >  >  Ημι-άκαμπτες συνδέσεις

## SMBD

---

----------


## Xάρης

Και αν ο σεισμός δεν είναι ο κρίσιμος συνδυασμός φόρτισης;

----------

